# Boot Camp...



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I wonder if they have boot camp for 4 and 6 year olds????

They have been driving me freakin' crazy for about two weeks, maybe it's Spring fever, I have no idea, but they refuse to listen, and I'm just about at my wits end. I even hid all they're Easter chocolates, I'm packing them up to bring to their dad's house this weekend...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

working_together said:


> I wonder if they have boot camp for 4 and 6 year olds????
> 
> They have been driving me freakin' crazy for about two weeks, maybe it's Spring fever, I have no idea, but they refuse to listen, and I'm just about at my wits end. I even hid all they're Easter chocolates, I'm packing them up to bring to their dad's house this weekend...


Welcome to Toddler Boot Camp


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, my 3 year old is on my nerves this week too. We got rid of the candy and no TV for a while. She's mellowing out.


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with that girl-- turn off the TV & video games and they'll mellow out. There might be a period of withdrawal but eventually they calm down. My kids only watch TV one day a week, the rest of the week we're TV free.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We're getting back to normal schedule now that I'm healed. They had a month of eff-all :lol: But now, momma's back.

No TV and no more dam candy! OMG! Too much easter candy and then there was a birthday party at the preschool.  ENOUGH!


----------



## SilverPanther (Feb 2, 2012)

I would definately say limiting the Easter candy can help. It is amazing to me how many kids are described as "problem" kids, who's only real problem is an OD on sugar.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

working_together said:


> I wonder if they have boot camp for 4 and 6 year olds????
> 
> They have been driving me freakin' crazy for about two weeks, maybe it's Spring fever, I have no idea, but they refuse to listen, and I'm just about at my wits end. I even hid all they're Easter chocolates, I'm packing them up to bring to their dad's house this weekend...


There's one tried and true trick that works for everyone and it worked for me...

TIME

They grow up and are suddenly 20 and 22 years old. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

shock collars that they sell in pet stores




(okay bad idea, but I always wanted to do that with my younger son)


----------



## lost2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

working_together said:


> I wonder if they have boot camp for 4 and 6 year olds????
> 
> They have been driving me freakin' crazy for about two weeks, maybe it's Spring fever, I have no idea, but they refuse to listen, and I'm just about at my wits end. I even hid all they're Easter chocolates, I'm packing them up to bring to their dad's house this weekend...


Stick their barefeet in the snow for a while and they will come around!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> Welcome to Toddler Boot Camp


Thanks for sharing that ....lol, I'll take the "no, means no program"

That poor baby, not sure whether I should laugh, but I did...


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Yea, my 3 year old is on my nerves this week too. We got rid of the candy and no TV for a while. She's mellowing out.


I wish my kids watched some tv.....grrrrr. I guess because I don't watch much, usually a bit when they go to bed (Netflix), they're not ones for vegging in front of the tube. Mind you, they seemed to like the Smurf movie the other night.

They are kids that are "touchy", and get into things quite a bit. For instance, my vibrator used to be an interesting toy for my daughter..... (I have to conserve those batteries you know). So, I'm pretty strict now with no touching my stuff at all. Seems to be getting better.

My son's latest antic was to take a screw and scratch the entire screen of the tv....you see, they don't like tv.:rofl:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

lost2011 said:


> Stick their barefeet in the snow for a while and they will come around!


Uh Lost, you don't know my kids very well do you??? they actually enjoy running bare feet in the snow...


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> There's one tried and true trick that works for everyone and it worked for me...
> 
> TIME
> 
> They grow up and are suddenly 20 and 22 years old. ENJOY!!!


Normally I would agree with you, but they don't change much even at 22, my oldest son is a good kid most of the time, but he's been getting on my last nerve too. He keeps saying he can't take the noise of his siblings and wants to move out. "ok, when???"


----------



## lost2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

working_together said:


> Uh Lost, you don't know my kids very well do you??? they actually enjoy running bare feet in the snow...


Then Easter candy should be the least of your problems! 

It would be interesting to see a picture of your cats walking around on the glaciers also!


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

working_together said:


> They are kids that are "touchy", and get into things quite a bit. For instance, my vibrator used to be an interesting toy for my daughter..... (I have to conserve those batteries you know). So, I'm pretty strict now with no touching my stuff at all. Seems to be getting better.












Are you serious?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ya she's serious


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> ya she's serious


:rofl:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> ya she's serious


And that's why I hate dogs, they get into everything...who's gonna use that thing after there was dog slobber on it...yuck.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Yesterday after school I said to my kids "ok, guys, mommy is going to vac. the truck and you guys can play outside", so they say they just want to run up and get a snack. I'm vac. the truck, and no kids in sight, stupid me, I'm thinking "peace and quiet, they must be playing nicely" lol....not.

I finish, come upstairs, son is on the toilet stripped naked doing his business, daughter is at the sink with water on informing me that she was washing their clothes....WHAT???

Big mess.


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

working_together said:


> Yesterday after school I said to my kids "ok, guys, mommy is going to vac. the truck and you guys can play outside", so they say they just want to run up and get a snack. I'm vac. the truck, and no kids in sight, stupid me, I'm thinking "peace and quiet, they must be playing nicely" lol....not.
> 
> I finish, come upstairs, son is on the toilet stripped naked doing his business, daughter is at the sink with water on informing me that she was washing their clothes....WHAT???
> 
> Big mess.


lol.. you have to laugh.. take a picture & use it again them when they get older next time.:rofl:


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> ya she's serious


omg I so needed that today hahaha :rofl:
maybe I just need whats in the dogs mouth to get outta this funk :biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA: lol


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

how to wash laptop - YouTube


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Yep, a few of us seemed to have a difficult weekend.

My kids are still up to their tricks these days (not why it was a difficult weekend though)

My kids are obsessed with "potty talk" the last couple of weeks. I've ignored most of it, because they only do it with each other, and laugh their heads off at "poo poo, pee" etc. Not so bad really...Until..

My daughter decides to take chalk and write on the side walk "ca ca, pee pee". I told her "go upstairs and get a glass of water, and wash that off, it's not very nice"...so she does, but I didn't realize she was scrubbing the sidewalk with my TOOTHBRUSH...what?? My older son was chuckling at this, he loves to see them get into trouble lol. I said "daughter, you just used my toothbrush, what am I supposed to brush my teeth with now?" she has this blank look for a second, and disappears upstairs for a second, returns, and says "look, I washed it"....ugh... I was not in the mood for that, but I laugh at it now.

As someone posted, you have to enjoy these funny moments, especially when the rest of my life is screwed up....


----------



## lost2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

I would just have an eskimo wittle you a new brush and make sure you put it out of reach from her.


----------

